# Laparoscopy



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

I posted a message on the women's board about this too, but I thought even men might be able to help me out on this one. My gynecologist agreed with my concern that I might have endometriosis (uterine tissue growing out of the uterus). The problem with endometriosis is that the only definite diagnosis is a laparoscopy. I've been weighing it in my head, but I wanted to know if anyone here had a laparoscopy and if they would recommend it or not. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Do you want the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth







?Yes, it is worth it just to be sure but it can be quite painful afterwards. Won't scare you off, I've had one and survived


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, I want the absolute truth. I've been through painful surgery before, though not on my abdomen. Did you have yours to look for endometriosis? Did they find anything? And you think even if they don't find anything it's worth it then?


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi my laparoscopy was postponed because of my heavy period,i'm now having it this thursday morning, i will let u know how it goes.I also want to know whats going on, because i cant handle any more of these periods.I want my sex life back!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I had a laparoscopy years ago. It was fine, no problems at all. I was up and out of bed within half an hour of coming back from theatre. Hardly had any pain at all, was even doing housework the next day. Only thing I can remember that wasn't too pleasant was feeling full of wind that wouldn't come out. I think they fill you with air when they do the procedure.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

what i also wanted to ask is, when i looked up laparoscopy on the internet it said that you have to have a ennema before the op. Is that right?coz my consultant didn't mention it.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I did have to have an enema before the op. It was OK though but I didn't have IBS in those days. If your in doubt about this, try phoning the hospital to find out.


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

In all the things I've read, it says that you do have to go through a bowel prep similar to a colonscopy's prep. It's supposed to make the whole surgery easier, and lowers risks if they have to do any work on your intestines.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi! I didn't have to have any prep for it but I did have to fast from the night before (but that's to do with the anasthetic). When I woke up you only have 2 tiny incisions, one just above your pubic bone and one just above the belly button. I had to get up and go to the loo while at the hospital and the one near my belly button caused me to walk hunched over like an 80 year old. It only hurt for a day or 2. For me the worst pain was in the shoulders. They do fill you up with gas but it doesn't go into the intestine so it can't be fluffed out. It dissapates (sp?) over a couple of days but you get referred shoulder pain from all your organs being pushed up into the chest cavity by the gas. For me it felt like an elefunkel (elephant







) had sat on my chest and I couldn't breathe properly. You kinda get these big shoulder pain attacks. They do send you home with some pretty awesome pain killers though which helped and put a heat pack on each shoulder. Oh and I had to sleep sitting up for 3 days cause I couldn't lie on my shoulders







Yep, they were looking for endo. I get REALLY painful periods and explosive D with them for over a week. They tried to put me on a pill (contraceptive) which gets rid of it after a few months but I can't take the pill at all so they sent me in for the lap. Out of all the procedures I've had done I would rate it as one of the worst. Oh and they found nothing







All that being said my mum had one and she can't remember anything about it so it can't have been bad for her. Guess it's another situation where everyone is different.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh and yeah, it was worth it cause if they HAD found something I could've been fixed, if you leave it it can make you not able to have children from all the scarring, it's not scary for them to remove it, they just burn it off during the lap and even though it came back clear at least I don't spend the remainder of my life wondering if I'm treating myself for IBS when it's actually endo. Good luck. I think you should have it done. Just make sure you have someone to help you out at home for a couple of days.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

screamer, that's what i think, it will be worth the pain just to know. I bought heat pads today ready for thursday, i got to be there for 8 in the morning so at least i should be home by late afternoon.I was gutted when they postponed, but i was heavy and in so much pain. Being a women sucks!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, it sure does Hope. I am suffering the dreaded IBS PMS right now







Good luck for Thursday and let us know how it goes


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you all for your input. I have a gyno appointment a week from Friday, so I'll let you know what my doctor and I decide to do. I really hope everything goes well for you, hope. When you're feeling up to it, let us know how it went. If it turns out to be endo, I have a feeling I'm going to be asking you a lot of questions!I'm not sure how much I'll be on the board for the next week or so - I'm having surgery on Friday for my knee - Hopefully no big deal, I've had operations on it before. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your support.Highland falls you can ask me as many questions as you need,good luck for friday.Take care everybody, will let you all know how things went


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

How did everything go, Hope? My knee surgery went fairly well and I didn't have too much pain. I was pretty out of it for the weekend, and am now drowning in make-up work for school, but I'm glad to have it all over and done with.


----------

